

Ask HN: How dirty is your keyboard? - markbnine

My IT guy (I'll call him Deeter) walked in my office wanting to do an <i>important</i> security fix on my box.  He jumped a foot in the air when he saw my keyboard.  "Um, Wow,  Dude," he said, hiding his hands behind his back. "That's a lot of crumbs.  You must eat over your keyboard?"  Yeah, it's true.  I eat at my desk.  Sorry.  And yeah, my keyboard has some grime.  And, well, perhaps a significant amount of crumbs.  But not enough to make a rice cake.  What's the prob?  Is this really a sanitary issue?  Anyway, Deeter refused to touch it.  He left my office, suggesting I open a ticket and ask for an entirely new keyboard. . .
======
aeontech
A real hacker can live for a month on food stored in his keyboard.

Seriously though, my keyboard's pretty clean. I wash my hands, so there's no
grime, and I make sure that any crumbs end up in the trash can. It's not that
hard.

------
CyberFonic
If it's too cold and wet out, I just turn it upside down and shake out a meal
;-)

------
bradhe
Extremely. I think there is an entire pizza in my keyboard.

------
zoowar
I'm at the point of replacing my keyboard.

